# BMW 335i - 3.0 Twin Turbo



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Did a detail on this stunning car at the weekend. No paint correction on this one this time, but it's possibly on the card at some point in the future.

Started doing the wheels, which took 2 hours to get to a standard i was happy with. While the wheels were being done, my helper cracked on with the exhausts, which also took around 2 hours to do - we originally thought they were a 'matt' finish!

After those parts, we cracked on with the shuts and engine bay and then the usual, Snow foam, TBM, dry etc etc.

I'll let the piccy's do the talking - Sorry for the amount!


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Sorry again for all the pics, but it is such an awesome car, the noise of it was really nice!

I used my new Dodo Shampoo for the first time on this, and have to say i'm VERY impressed, it's fantastic! If it was made by the gallon, i'd certainly get some!

Wheels had a coat of Wheel guard and a jetseal finishing layer on top, paintwork got Z Carbon, then Z8 to finish.

Comments and Critiscism's, as always, are welcome.

Thanks,

Mark :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, superb write up and pictures, excellent detailing work, an all round top performance :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cracking job there, lovely reflections.

One thing i don't understand though is when people spend all that money one a car and don't have the sat nav/i drive system installed if only for resale value!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fecking awesome detail! Really good depth, those metallic pop shots are great! 

I love the new beemer coupes they look so so mean at the front.

Dan


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks rmorgan. Not sure why he hasn't got that system in it, but possibly because it's a car he got through his business....? I'd go for the i-drive though :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

I love these bms.look wicked.very fast too.good job


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Dan - I'd have to agree, these are one of my favourite shape 3 series they've made.

Ashtra - cheers bud and they are indeed very fast, somewhere about 350BHP i think.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Thanks Dan - I'd have to agree, these are one of my favourite shape 3 series they've made.
> 
> Ashtra - cheers bud and they are indeed very fast, somewhere about 350BHP i think.


they are 308bhp standard, has he had anything done to it?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superb write up mate and absolutely spot on with the photography, no detail missed in the pics and that makes a huge difference to my enjoyment of a thread like this!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Rmorgan - nothing that i'm aware been done - i just thought they were higher than that as standard. :lol:

dubnut - thanks mate - i'm trying to get all the details pictured - as ultimately, it's the images that bring the customers in :thumb:

I'm doing the 4th car from there street on 21st June!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent work - and some great photos.

My first thought when I got to this one was 'Where's the car?' 



beardboy said:


>


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Parish - that's my favourite picture of the day :thumb:

My mum also said almost the same comment, hers was "why've you taken a piccy of the garage?!" :lol:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice sequence of photo's Mark - Isn't macro on the camera great?! Excellent results you've achieved. Interior looks spotless, what products did you use?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb detail and great photos on a stunning car! 

What a turnaround! Very well done. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, Macro is very handy!

The interior got hoovered by my new toy, his name is George :lol: and cleaned with APC, then used Einszett interior spray - Can't remember what it's called.

Alan W - thanks for the comments. :thumb:


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

cracking car. Bavaria's finests paintwork is a joy to work with, and black is best

excellent!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I love working on black cars - they're the most rewarding when finished. 

Loved the flake popping through, as did the owner - he didn't know it was there until the afters! :lol:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Excellent stuff, Mark ! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## Mikey_Bwoy (Aug 10, 2007)

beardboy said:


> I love working on black cars - they're the most rewarding when finished.


Indeed, I've got a 14 year old black BMW and absolutely love working on it because of the rewards  It's a joy to work on

As for the flakes, well, I used to have an Escort GTi in "State Blue" Pearl and it was a lovely colour, but I never forget the first time I gave that a good polish, and you could see little red flakes in the sun, was absolutely mental, lol


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

That Escort colour sounds nice :thumb:


----------



## jimmany cricket (Apr 22, 2008)

lookin gud


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

the owner wanted slappin for lettin that beuty get in that state...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one sexy machine! 

Cracking work mate, the refletions show it all. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work mark


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome car, really nice finish, well done


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys - :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

massive attention to detail, deadly job, exhausts look brilliant


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

it amazes me how little care people put into cars that cost that much, guess thats where you guys make your money though lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, thats cleaned the car up a treat and a nice glossy look to the black


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

stunning work lovely wet finish


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

You did an amazing job!!!!!

However remember the little details to do a complete job.

Make sure to pay attention to these areas.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

wow, great job, and thats just the piccies lol


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

dont forget to dress the arches..

looks good:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> dont forget to dress the arches..
> 
> looks good:thumb:


Cheers. The arches are dressed, but weren't until last thing, so are only dressed in some pics.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

tdekany said:


> You did an amazing job!!!!!
> 
> However remember the little details to do a complete job.
> 
> Make sure to pay attention to these areas.


Thanks mate,

That was stone chipping - it wouldn't come off with anything.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh yes! I am loving that, possibly the car I want most but can't afford!

Cracking detail too, every last detail taken care of :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

looks fantastic very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

great job mate, what did you use on the wheels they came up brilliant?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

For the wheels i used several wheel brushes, including the EZ brush and Swissvax wheel brush, plus the 'toilet brush', like the PB ones.

Chemicals used were Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner, which was diluted about 5-1. Didn't have any neat on me, so had to have several attempts til they were to my satisfaction.

:thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

beardboy said:


> For the wheels i used several wheel brushes, including the EZ brush and Swissvax wheel brush, plus the 'toilet brush', like the PB ones.
> 
> Chemicals used were Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner, which was diluted about 5-1. Didn't have any neat on me, so had to have several attempts til they were to my satisfaction.
> 
> :thumb:


they look brilliant mate. Dave


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave :thumb:


----------

